# FC: Looking to meet people



## keyush (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey everyone,

So I will be attending FC this year, and while it is my third con (I went to FC last year and also BLFC), I still know very few people in the fandom. I'm a bit shy and sometimes a little awkward but I was hoping to meet some new people and ideally make some new friends at this con. So I figured I'd just do a shout-out here and see if anyone else who is attending is also looking to meet new people?

I'll be there Thursday thru Sunday, and am planning on attending several events and panels if anyone wants to join me to those or just hang out or grab a bite to eat. I probably won't be attending any dances or parties though, that's not really my thing. As I mentioned, I'm a shy lil lady XD

Also, this should go without saying, but please don't be a creep. I just want to find people with common interests, not be kidnapped to someone's room XD

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 2, 2015)

You could chill with my crew if you want. But fair warning we are a wild bunch and are a little whacky. Up to you. No creepies or anything. I'm not a huge fan of the dances either unless I happen to cruise through while in suit to laugh at everyone dancing to horrible music. And room parties, ugh. Unless you like being surrounded by stinky strangers...no thanks on that as well.


----------



## keyush (Jan 2, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> You could chill with my crew if you want.  But fair warning we are a wild bunch and are a little whacky. Up to you.  No creepies or anything. I'm not a huge fan of the dances either unless  I happen to cruise through while in suit to laugh at everyone dancing  to horrible music. And room parties, ugh. Unless you like being  surrounded by stinky strangers...no thanks on that as well.



Sure, that'd be cool  I'll be suiting as well, so it'd be cool to have some fellow suiters to cause shenanigans with XD and I don't mind wacky lol


----------



## woofywolvez (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopefully I will be able to attend a con this year...  Gotta work my suit, money, time, and job angles first though.


----------



## keyush (Jan 3, 2015)

woofywolvez said:


> Hopefully I will be able to attend a con this year...  Gotta work my suit, money, time, and job angles first though.



You should! It's a lot of fun, even if you don't have a suit. I didn't have one for my first FC but I still had an awesome time. Totally worth it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 3, 2015)

keyush said:


> Sure, that'd be cool  I'll be suiting as well, so it'd be cool to have some fellow suiters to cause shenanigans with XD and I don't mind wacky lol


Whooooo shinanigans! Always down for that!


----------



## McNab (Jan 3, 2015)

Yo, I'll be there this year and I know no one. It's my first con and up to meeting new people.


----------



## keyush (Jan 3, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> Whooooo shinanigans! Always down for that!



Alright, sounds great!



McNab said:


> Yo, I'll be there this year and I know no one. It's my first con and up to meeting new people.



We should meet up then! Like I said I hardly know anyone, so I'm basically in the same boat. I tend to bring non-furry friends along but that may not happen this year, so I think it's time to meet some more furs XD

Do either of you have a regular FA account? I'm much more active there so it'll be easier for me to contact peeps once the con draws nearer on there.


----------



## twistedfayt (Jan 4, 2015)

Look for me as this rainbow fox Fayt~ x3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12571330/


----------



## keyush (Jan 4, 2015)

twistedfayt said:


> Look for me as this rainbow fox Fayt~ x3
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12571330/



Aw, cute! I'll be running around in this suit: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13092970/ if you wanna keep a lookout for me  I'll keep my eye out for the rainbow!


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 4, 2015)

twistedfayt said:


> Look for me as this rainbow fox Fayt~ x3
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12571330/


Sorry to derail, but...

ERMAHGARD IT'S twistedfayt! OMG OMG OMG I VUW UUUUUU! <3


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 4, 2015)

Really looking forward to FC! I don't have a suit, but I will be running around in my hoodie.

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums.../IMG_20141129_220611_zps59587731.jpg~original

I can't dance, but I got wasted for RF and attended the dances xD I am down for whatever though, I may wander to the dances anyways, if only for some ideas. Much rather chill with new friends though xD


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 4, 2015)

One of these days, I'll have the balls to go to a con...


----------



## twistedfayt (Jan 4, 2015)

Dog-likeDenis said:


> Sorry to derail, but...
> 
> ERMAHGARD IT'S twistedfayt! OMG OMG OMG I VUW UUUUUU! <3



Ack i wasn't expecting that o//o *hides* thank you x//3


----------



## keyush (Jan 4, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Really looking forward to FC! I don't have a suit, but I will be running around in my hoodie.
> 
> http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums.../IMG_20141129_220611_zps59587731.jpg~original
> 
> I can't dance, but I got wasted for RF and attended the dances xD I am down for whatever though, I may wander to the dances anyways, if only for some ideas. Much rather chill with new friends though xD



Well if you'd like I'd be totally down to meet up for lunch, go to a panel, or whatever really. I may even try to check out the dances, I just have a big fear of actually dancing XD although I did at BLFC so maybe lol




isuckatdrawing said:


> One of these days, I'll have the balls to go to a con...



You should! It's a lot of fun. I was kind of intimidated the first time I went to one but I ended up really enjoying myself, even if I didn't really know anyone there.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 4, 2015)

keyush said:


> Well if you'd like I'd be totally down to meet up for lunch, go to a panel, or whatever really. I may even try to check out the dances, I just have a big fear of actually dancing XD although I did at BLFC so maybe lol


Awesome! RF was my first con, did not expect to dance, but after the first night I just let loose. No real moves, just a lot of jumping and arm waving to the beat xP
I will probably be kicking it with Batty and his crew as well, I know I will be sleeping on his floor xD (Thanks again bro)
I am totally psyched now. Have a feeling this is going to be wayyy better than RF; actually knowing people, even if online peeps.


----------



## keyush (Jan 6, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Awesome! RF was my first con, did not expect to dance, but after the first night I just let loose. No real moves, just a lot of jumping and arm waving to the beat xP
> I will probably be kicking it with Batty and his crew as well, I know I will be sleeping on his floor xD (Thanks again bro)
> I am totally psyched now. Have a feeling this is going to be wayyy better than RF; actually knowing people, even if online peeps.



I'm pretty excited myself ^.^ I suppose I'll hit you up once the con draws closer?


----------



## shenryyr (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm pretty much in the same boat, except not new but rather been away a long while.  No idea who will be going or who will even remember.  It'll be a ride at least.  Hope you have a good time!


----------



## McNab (Jan 11, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mcnab/ This is mine but im not as active as i am on Twitter. that links in off my FA page.


----------



## JJ_Husk (Jan 12, 2015)

This is my second year going and staffing, at night since I had fun doing it, I will be Russian Spy again http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12583237/ I am the only one in a gas mask. During the day I will be in a peacok or in a suit, but I will have my husky tail on and I will be in a top hat. I don't have a fur suit though, I would enjoy meeting you.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 13, 2015)

Whelp, I am unable to attend D: Unable to get the time off of work.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 13, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Whelp, I am unable to attend D: Unable to get the time off of work.



That's shitty.


----------



## keyush (Jan 15, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Whelp, I am unable to attend D: Unable to get the time off of work.



Oh no  That stinks. I'm sorry :/


Well, anyone here that maybe does wanna meet up is welcome to shoot me a note on FA http://www.furaffinity.net/user/keyush/ , I'll be trying to check in regularly at the con XD


----------

